# Seeking advice for first day @ M.A.C counter?



## 11o2-MAi (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello everyone! I was looking for some advice on your first day working for M.A.C counter, since it is my first day tomorrow! woohoo


----------



## QueenBam (May 4, 2011)

how did it go??


----------

